# Catching Absolutely Monster Inshore Mangrove Snappers!!!!



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

Took the kayak out a couple of days ago in search of Snapper and Sheepshead, and boy did we find them!!!!!! Ended up getting on a nice spot with MONSTER Snapper. These were by far the biggest Mangroves I've seen or caught!!! Did see a lot of Sheepshead as well but we weren't really prepared for them. Got broke off many times by them sadly  Ended the day with 5 Stud Snapper and a solid Sheepshead! Ill leave a link to the Action below if any of you anglers wanna check it out!!!!! Let me know what y'all think about the size of those Mangroves!! Keep on fishing everybody and stay safe! -Kaleb

VIDEO:


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Dammit Man. Nice Snaps


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great video. Keep it up!!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Themn are some nice ones for inshore fishing. I don't think i've seen ones that big inshore.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Those are beast mode snappa's.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Indeed you got some nice ones!


----------



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

Yes sir! They were even better on the plate !


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I love these videos because you get so excited and has pretty good fishing. I also counted.

bro @ 33xs
omg @ 31xs
dude @ 22xs 
guys @ 10xs

I have to say that is a all time record. HAHAHA

Keepum coming Bro-master-2000!!!


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

LOL !!! Great reports and envious so much my teeth grind !!! Don't those vids just get you sooooo STOKED !!!!  Heading out again in pensacola pass tomorrow looking for my sheepies/grouper/reds. Not even gonna try for those mangroves.....I cannot seem to ever find any over about 14"  peace out my friends


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Boat-Dude said:


> I love these videos because you get so excited and has pretty good fishing. I also counted.
> 
> bro @ 33xs
> omg @ 31xs
> ...


After about the 5th bro, I pretty much got the gist of how the rest was was going to play out. At least it wasn't "brah". 

Regardless of the commentary, those were some stud mangroves.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice catch bro-tatoe chip!


----------

